# Venom Spam in 6th?



## Meat_Cleaver (Oct 24, 2012)

I've been reading that Venom spam was a competitive army in 5th, but will it still work in 6th? By Venom spam I mean something like this:

4x Blasterborn in Venom
4x Blasterborn in Venom
4x Blasterborn in Venom

5x Warriors with Blaster in Venom
5x Warriors with Blaster in Venom
5x Warriors with Blaster in Venom
5x Warriors with Blaster in Venom
5x Warriors with Blaster in Venom
5x Warriors with Blaster in Venom

I know that some consider it boring/cheesy, I'm just wondering if it's still good. They only have 2 hull points, but they weren't much more survivable in 5th. 

Thanks! :grin:


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Moved to 40K Tactics.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

What you have listed depends heavily on you getting first turn and hopefully turn 1 Night Fighting. It packs a lot of nice firepower but it is close range and cannot take a lot of punishment in return. But going first ensures you close that distance quickly. Though the Flickerfield coming standard does offer some survivability if you go second.


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Meat_Cleaver said:


> I know that some consider it boring/cheesy, ...


Yes.



> I'm just wondering if it's still good.


Yes.

Kidding aside, it's an okay build. Speaking of a build since it clearly can be labeled as such.
Some lists will trash it though, especially if you don't go first or have loads of cover, as has been pointed out.


----------



## Antonius (Jan 10, 2012)

Yeah, i can see quite an obvious counter - Full mech IG (but basically any army with plenty of searchlights or night vision and lots of mid strength weapon wielding units will work as a solid counter). If you dont get Turn 1, you're screwed (no turbo 4+ Jink), although the 5++ and night fighting can help. Unfortunately, night fighting now means that long/mid range guns can engage you from turn 1 (Multilasers, Heavy Bolters,Autocannons), rather than later like 5th (even with a heavily improved cover save, its not 100% effective). I think that this list is about as vulnerable as it was in 5th, and i dont think it has improved/ depreciated in effectiveness.

I know this list requires getting into an opponent's face, which means risking 1-2 turns of enemy shooting before the blasters start to hit home, and venoms (although numerous, are the lightest armoured things out there) will easily get brought down by massed bolter fire / krak grenade assaults given their 2HP. Do not expect most of those venoms to survive very long near the enemy positions


----------

